# Holla from W33BAM! xx



## W33BAM

Well, I thought I'd better introduce myself to the gang!

Some of you already know me and some will be lucky enough to have escaped my clutches... so far!!!

My name is Lou, i'm 26 and 5 foot 2 (with my hands in the air!)

I live in Aberdeenshire with my fiance Johnny and our 2 dogfizzle's Rheeza 6 and Ruby soon to be 4, both rottweilers.

We're both from Lanarkshire originally and are contemplating a move back home.

I have been training for almost a year now, after 2 years off. I started off at a stable weight of 7 stone, being a short @rsed gymnast this was normal!

But the joys of getting older, genetics and the help of my metabolism slowing when I stopped smoking I developed an underactive thyroid. I gained 4 stone. I went from a size 6/8 to a 12/14. Nay chuffed!

Finally the reason behind it was diagnosed and medication was prescribed but my weight only stabalised, not dropped as I'd hoped.

With the help of my in house chef and nutritionist, Johnny, I started a diet. I lost 2 1/2 stone before I even started the gym then a further stone 2 months in. As always with muscle training I gained wieght but I am closer to my happy weight now... I have no idea what weight I actually am. I just go by the mirror and how I feel/look.

I train 3-4 times a week. I even have wee pee shooters! Although by the way I swagger about, me being a shirt blonde an all, you'd think I was Lee Priest!! 

I may start a progress journal, but as yet I have no specific goals so don't see the point.

:rockon:

Lou xx


----------



## Geo

Welcome Hunni.  x

Good luck with your Goals.

Geo


----------



## weeman

'MON THE BAM!!!!!

another fiesty scottish ankle biter,yae better watch out peeps!!! lol bout time you intro'd yourself hen  x


----------



## W33BAM

Why thank you weeman! And there was me, thinking I'd be able to sneak in....

You know me.... quee'it as a wee moosey! 

Thanks Geo, I've still a fair bit to go but I'll get there!


----------



## Robsta

Hi, heard much about you so nice to see you on here....


----------



## weeman

no likely u can sneak in anywhere quietly missy lol as quiet as a bomb going off mare like!! lolol

and hurry up and reach those goals,i'm gettin my rara skirt fitted up for next year


----------



## W33BAM

Robsta said:


> Hi, heard much about you so nice to see you on here....


Hmmmmm, weebam is pacing the floor wondering what the hell she's been up to now!!!

T'is all lies!! HaaHaa!! Just kidding!

I'm just a quiet shy wee thing really..... Just don't ask anyone who knows me to back that up!!


----------



## Guest

Bit late of me considering, but welcome:thumb:


----------



## Robsta

Nice number plate btw....nearly as nice as mine...


----------



## W33BAM

weeman said:


> no likely u can sneak in anywhere quietly missy lol as quiet as a bomb going off mare like!! lolol
> 
> A ken, i'm as subtle as a brick eh!!
> 
> and hurry up and reach those goals,i'm gettin my rara skirt fitted up for next year


I bet you are tae! You loves it! Sports socks up to your knees, tight fitting wee top, soft fluffy rara skirt just skimming your pert erse and allowing the cold fresh air to crest your dangly bits!! Lets face it, i'm just an excuse!


----------



## redOred

Howdo doll?

Where about in Lanarkshire you from?


----------



## weeman

W33BAM said:


> I bet you are tae! You loves it! Sports socks up to your knees, tight fitting wee top, soft fluffy rara skirt just skimming your pert erse and allowing the cold fresh air to crest your dangly bits!! Lets face it, i'm just an excuse!


that just gave me a semi,am off for a [email protected] now.....


----------



## W33BAM

Robsta said:


> Nice number plate btw....nearly as nice as mine...


I have thought about selling it a few times ... been offered cray'zee money for it but it'd be like selling my soul!!

Whats yours?


----------



## Robsta

Don't really want to say on here, but ask Z....she'll tell you...


----------



## W33BAM

redOred said:


> Howdo doll?
> 
> Where about in Lanarkshire you from?


Originally Motherwell, lived in Hamilton and Newarthill too. Fiance is from Cleland. Where you from?



weeman said:


> that just gave me a semi,am off for a [email protected] now.....


Offft, its a bad day when you get half mast at thoughts of yourself ya horny big ride!


----------



## W33BAM

Robsta said:


> Don't really want to say on here, but ask Z....she'll tell you...


Ahhh, crypticness! I shall! :thumb:


----------



## redOred

W33BAM said:


> Originally Motherwell, lived in Hamilton and Newarthill too. Fiance is from Cleland. Where you from?


Well was brought up in Strathaven, or rather a wee village just outside it. Stayed in Hamilton for a few years, went to college there and got loads of mates still stay there. Now staying in Cambuslang. Small world!


----------



## W33BAM

redOred said:


> Well was brought up in Strathaven, or rather a wee village just outside it. Stayed in Hamilton for a few years, went to college there and got loads of mates still stay there. Now staying in Cambuslang. Small world!


Tis a small world!!

I have a friend who is originally from Glassford, The Gless'ert as it's commonly known! Where do you train then? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## W33BAM

Whoohoo! I have 3, yes THREE, gold nuggets under my name! Yaldy buff!!

Means more to me than letters after my name so it does!


----------



## redOred

W33BAM said:


> Tis a small world!!
> 
> I have a friend who is originally from Glassford, The Gless'ert as it's commonly known! Where do you train then? If you don't mind me asking?


LMFAO.............whats yer pals name? I know a loads of peeps form there!!

I train in the Virgin Active over near the SECC in town. I work in the city centre so its nice and handy and its on a direct trainline from Cambuslang!


----------



## 3752

hey up love......welcome to my house


----------



## W33BAM

redOred said:


> LMFAO.............whats yer pals name? I know a loads of peeps form there!!
> 
> I train in the Virgin Active over near the SECC in town. I work in the city centre so its nice and handy and its on a direct trainline from Cambuslang!


Christine McMunn. She'll be 29 now... She does'n't live up there anymore tho. Moved to Abbington.



Pscarb said:


> hey up love......welcome to my house


Thanks Paul, stick the kettle on big yin! 

It's OK, I took my shoes off at the door!


----------



## redOred

W33BAM said:


> Christine McMunn. She'll be 29 now... She does'n't live up there anymore tho. Moved to Abbington.


Hahahaha yup i know Christine................used to live along the street from her! Havent seen or heard about her for years though. Hows she doing? Tell her Gavin was asking for her! How did you meet her?


----------



## Goff

Lol you been here longer than me but helllllloooooo:thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

redOred said:


> Hahahaha yup i know Christine................used to live along the street from her! Havent seen or heard about her for years though. Hows she doing? Tell her Gavin was asking for her! How did you meet her?


She was in my bro's year at school. We were mates for years but you know what its like, grow up, different crowds/interests etc...

I'll tell her when I speak to her next tho...


----------



## W33BAM

Goff said:


> Lol you been here longer than me but helllllloooooo:thumb:


Cheers! My intro is a bit belated eh!!! :whistling:


----------



## redOred

W33BAM said:


> She was in my bro's year at school. We were mates for years but you know what its like, grow up, different crowds/interests etc...
> 
> I'll tell her when I speak to her next tho...


Did your bro go to Strathaven Academy?


----------



## W33BAM

Nooo nooo nooo lad, Dalziel High, in Motherwell. Thats the one she went to... after getting expelled....!


----------



## redOred

W33BAM said:


> Nooo nooo nooo lad, Dalziel High, in Motherwell. Thats the one she went to... after getting expelled....!


hahaha aye that's right............i vaguely remember that now. Some girl so she was!


----------



## weeman

W33BAM said:


> Offft, its a bad day when you get half mast at thoughts of yourself ya horny big ride!


LMFAO when i can rep ya again i owe u for patter like that lmao minted lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*VIVA LA WEE BAM FOREVER!!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
* :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb:

*
*



W33BAM said:


> Why thank you weeman! And there was me, thinking I'd be able to sneak in....
> 
> You know me.... quee'it as a wee moosey!


Errrr naw - I'll crack the jokes missus!!! :lol:



W33BAM said:


> I have thought about selling it a few times ... been offered cray'zee money for it but it'd be like selling my soul!!
> 
> Whats yours?


Nooooo - Cannae sell the Bam..... EVER!!

Its just your number plate, and thats that!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Yo blud welcome to the board:thumbup1:

PS Reps


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Ahhh, crypticness! I shall! :thumb:





W33BAM said:


> Whoohoo! I have 3, yes THREE, gold nuggets under my name! Yaldy buff!!
> 
> Means more to me than letters after my name so it does!


5 now.... check your reps for answers to crypticness


----------



## W33BAM

weeman said:


> LMFAO when i can rep ya again i owe u for patter like that lmao minted lol


HaaHaa!! See they just don't appreciate my charm up here!!! They're all so bl00dy serious!!



Zara-Leoni said:


> *
> VIVA LA WEE BAM FOREVER!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> * :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb:
> 
> Nooooo - Cannae sell the Bam..... EVER!!
> 
> Its just your number plate, and thats that!


I know. I just can't quite bring myself to do it! But 16k...?? Am I daft??

To be honest, only a Glasweigen would apprreciate it fully but if I saw it on someone elses car I'd be ragin! Stampin my wee feetsies like a 5 year old!!



MaKaVeLi said:


> Yo blud welcome to the board:thumbup1:
> 
> PS Reps


'Sup housey, big respect for dem reps! 



Zara-Leoni said:


> 5 now.... check your reps for answers to crypticness


Ahhhhaaaaaaa!!! Nice one Robsta!


----------



## 3752

W33BAM said:


> Thanks Paul, stick the kettle on big yin!
> 
> It's OK, I took my shoes off at the door!


only your shoes


----------



## W33BAM

Ahaa! Cheeky! 

Presents are always best wrapped!! TeeHeeHee!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pscarb said:


> only your shoes


Least shes no using them to batter on toilet doors and shout at people.... this time :lol:


----------



## DM666

your even here aswell :whistling:


----------



## Bradz

DM666 said:


> your even here aswell :whistling:


She turns out when u least expect lol

apart from the gym this Week :lol:

Welcome Lou Lou

Bigger than Bam.......

Bigger than Bam.......

Bigger than Bam.......

Bigger than Bam....... :innocent:


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Least shes no using them to batter on toilet doors and shout at people.... this time :lol:


Ahem! Me?? I needs to lay of the vodka!! I don't mind that!!



DM666 said:


> your even here aswell :whistling:


Uhuh! 



Bradz said:


> She turns out when u least expect lol
> 
> Oi Bradderz, you are the biggest 'forum whore' I know..... You're even on some ford one cause my mate Ollie told me he'd been chatting to you!!
> 
> apart from the gym this Week :lol:
> 
> Ok, Johnny was away home in my car cause his handles like a fish tank on a skateboard so I had no car to make it.... And on friday, it was YOU who told me not to travel away in through the snow!! Was that just so you could take pictures without me heckling you...??!!
> 
> Welcome Lou Lou
> 
> Bigger than Bam.......
> 
> Bigger than Bam.......
> 
> Bigger than Bam.......
> 
> Bigger than Bam....... :innocent:


No chance! I am 'THE UNIT' and no-one will ever grow as big as me!! :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bradz said:


> Bigger than Bam.......
> 
> Bigger than Bam.......
> 
> Bigger than Bam.......
> 
> Bigger than Bam....... :innocent:


Smaller than Fordy......

Smaller than Fordy......

Smaller than Fordy......

Smaller than Fordy...... :innocent:

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Ahem! Me?? I needs to lay of the vodka!! I don't mind that!!


NO CHANCE!! What fun would that be????


----------



## W33BAM

Zara-Leoni said:


> Smaller than Fordy......
> 
> Smaller than Fordy......
> 
> Smaller than Fordy......
> 
> Smaller than Fordy...... :innocent:
> 
> :lol:


Ahh you see, ALL the guys in the gym are vieing to become as HUGE as mee. Sad really, cause it aint ever gonna happen! S'pose, gives them someone to look up to! Good god, I'm actually starting to believe that!!



Zara-Leoni said:


> NO CHANCE!! What fun would that be????


Tremendous fun for everyone except me! And not so fun for my unsuspecting victims!!

Night out to be arranged soon! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Tremendous fun for everyone except me! And not so fun for my unsuspecting victims!!
> 
> Night out to be arranged soon! :whistling:


Hell yeah.... Fordy needs out to play.... its been... oohhhh.... weeks! This diet is [email protected] for the old social skills  :lol:

(like, 2 weeks, maybe.... :lol: )


----------



## W33BAM

Ah well, as I've gained over a stone (of pringles!) since I saw you last, give me a few weeks to lose it!! Then it's on!


----------



## Cheater2K

Hiya and welcome.

Nice car to - Vehicle Make/Model: AUDI A3 TDI (138)  lol


----------



## W33BAM

Cheater2K said:


> Hiya and welcome.
> 
> Nice car to - Vehicle Make/Model: AUDI A3 TDI (138)  lol


2.0 S-line quattro!

Christ are you an audi sales man or sommat!! 

Thanks for the welcome! :thumb:


----------



## Cheater2K

W33BAM said:


> 2.0 S-line quattro!
> 
> Christ are you an audi sales man or sommat!!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! :thumb:


haha, nar, just throught id see what car you had  Your name sort of gave away your registration plate. :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cheater2K said:


> haha, nar, just throught id see what car you had  Your name sort of gave away your registration plate. :thumb:


That and the fact that me, her and Robsta discussed it earlier in the thread.....


----------



## Cheater2K

Zara-Leoni said:


> That and the fact that me, her and Robsta discussed it earlier in the thread.....


doh, missed that bit  lol

I used this - http://www.askmid.com/ownvehicle/ :cool2:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Cheater2K said:


> doh, missed that bit  lol
> 
> I used this - http://www.askmid.com/ownvehicle/ :cool2:


 I confirm that the vehicle detailed above is registered, owned or insured by either my employer or myself and is regularly driven by me. I understand it is an offence to wrongfully obtain information of this nature without reasonable cause and if I fail to provide true reasons for acquiring information I may be committing an offence of unlawfully obtaining data contrary to section 55 of the Data Protection Act 1988. I declare that the information provided will not be used for any purposes unrelated to this enquiry. I agree to the terms of use as stated on this web site. :cool2:


----------



## Cheater2K

MaKaVeLi said:


> I confirm that the vehicle detailed above is registered, owned or insured by either my employer or myself and is regularly driven by me. I understand it is an offence to wrongfully obtain information of this nature without reasonable cause and if I fail to provide true reasons for acquiring information I may be committing an offence of unlawfully obtaining data contrary to section 55 of the Data Protection Act 1988. I declare that the information provided will not be used for any purposes unrelated to this enquiry. I agree to the terms of use as stated on this web site. :cool2:


Thats just small print :beer:


----------



## W33BAM

Cheater2K said:


> doh, missed that bit  lol
> 
> I used this - http://www.askmid.com/ownvehicle/ :cool2:


WOW! That site is a bit intrusive!!

I thought you'd managed to decipher what car I drove from my pics.... and was impressed as its a close up front end shot!! 

T'is cool though, I has nothing to hide.... just don't tell anyone you know me!!!! :whistling:



MaKaVeLi said:


> I confirm that the vehicle detailed above is registered, owned or insured by either my employer or myself and is regularly driven by me. I understand it is an offence to wrongfully obtain information of this nature without reasonable cause and if I fail to provide true reasons for acquiring information I may be committing an offence of unlawfully obtaining data contrary to section 55 of the Data Protection Act 1988. I declare that the information provided will not be used for any purposes unrelated to this enquiry. I agree to the terms of use as stated on this web site. :cool2:


I knew you had my back big guy!! :thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

You're nobody til you have a stalker..... :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Wooohooo!! I has me my first GOLD SHERIFFS BADGE!!! Yay!!

Just don't shoot me!! There's no prize!!  

I'd like to thank my fans, my management, my........ !!!! xx


----------



## marcus1436114607

Hi nice to greet you.


----------



## minimouse

Hi you said hi to me when I came on line hi to you X


----------



## W33BAM

What the.....? Wait a minute....!!

Too close a co-incidence that minimouse and Marcus are nay related....???

But thanks guys for the welcome!! T'was tres nice of you both


----------



## avril

weebam.... the best cheerleader a person could ever have at a show...

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## W33BAM

avril said:


> weebam.... the best cheerleader a person could ever have at a show...
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks Av, just a shame I'll not get to cheer for you no more. xx

The vocals are having weekly tuning lessons to perfect my ROAR!!!

Fa la la la la la la laaaaa!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Wooohooo!! I has me my first GOLD SHERIFFS BADGE!!! Yay!!
> 
> Just don't shoot me!! There's no prize!!
> 
> I'd like to thank my fans, my management, my........ !!!! xx


......mate Fordy for repping me shamelessly at every opportunity....... :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

HaaHaaa!!! T'is also true!!

I also gots my first neg rep today!! Yay I like red!! Its sexy!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> HaaHaaa!!! T'is also true!!
> 
> I also gots my first neg rep today!! Yay I like red!! Its sexy!!


Noooo???? Really??? ffs...... whit fur like?


----------



## W33BAM

Hmmmm, just a difference of opinion really. But since then it's been agreed that the neg rep was a tad hasty and ott. No hard feelings. You can't agree with everyone... Hell I'd be dishing them out all day if that was the case! But then again neg reps are a bit lame for what I wrote (just a rant thread page 1)

T'is cool though cause I likes red. T'is the colour of power... or so they say! T'was the colour of my face training triceps last night!!


----------



## minimouse

W33BAM said:


> What the.....? Wait a minute....!!
> 
> Too close a co-incidence that minimouse and Marcus are nay related....???
> 
> But thanks guys for the welcome!! T'was tres nice of you both


yep we're married


----------



## W33BAM

minimouse said:


> yep we're married


Ahaaaa! See, I knew it! 

Cheers for the welcome mr and missus mousees!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Where are my thanks? I've repped you a fair few times, negged!!!


----------



## W33BAM

I though the hooker I sent you would be thanks enough. Christ you are a demanding big **** lover!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Hahaha I actually tried to rep you but it won't let me  And RS is the new "gayest actual straight guy on UK-M" :laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hahaha I actually tried to rep you but it won't let me
> 
> Go be a rep whore bag then!!!
> 
> And RS is the new "gayest actual straight guy on UK-M" :laugh:


I could've told you that!! I knew the poll was a fix when his name wasn't on it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Avril made me this...... Cheers Av! xx


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Lol those t shirts are quality:thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

You're NOBODY if you aint got one!


----------



## Robbyg

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol those t shirts are quality:thumb:


Yeah i was thinking that Avril sure is good at making them quality :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> You're NOBODY if you aint got one!


Well i'm saving up my pocket money for a pink one


----------



## Robbyg

I may have to get one for Alicia :thumbup1:


----------



## JohnnyR

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well i'm saving up my pocket money for a pink one


I think a nice sparkly pink belly top would go down a treat at the shows, you will blend right in with Ramsay, me and weeman.....


----------



## chris2877

Hi


----------



## W33BAM

thank you!


----------



## MissBC

heheheheheh

YAY here is mine


----------



## W33BAM

Cool miss BC. We're all gonna look like Graham Norton tributes at this years shows! 'Specially when Maka and Ramsbottom het their cropped pink numbers! :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

W33BAM said:


> Cool miss BC. We're all gonna look like Graham Norton tributes at this years shows! 'Specially when Maka and Ramsbottom het their cropped pink numbers! :lol:


And weeman and your other half!! I'm gonna grow my hair and wear a pink hair band, pink mini skirt and sparkly pink high heels:bounce:


----------



## W33BAM

Well if I EVER compete weeman has vowed to wear his saturday night outfit... raaraa skirt, knee high socks, wee pink cropped top and cheerleader streamers. He might even wear his roller skates but he usually only wears them for 'special' events :lol: :lol:

Johnny on the other hand loves a bit of dressing up....!

Hmmmmm......... now where did that photo album ever go....??


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> And weeman and your other half!! I'm gonna grow my hair and wear a pink hair band, pink mini skirt and sparkly pink high heels:bounce:


i will love you forever if you come dressed like that to my show pllleeeeeaaaaaaaaasssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> i will love you forever if you come dressed like that to my show pllleeeeeaaaaaaaaasssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xx


Wtf, so you won't love me forever if I don't?


----------



## W33BAM

My dog fizzles, Rheeza and Ruby wanted to say holla too!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> My dog fizzles, Rheeza and Ruby wanted to say holla too!!


AWWWWWWWWW Lufs to them :wub:


----------



## W33BAM

They look real sad in this pic. I think its cause Rheeza saw my avatar and though I was gonna get the John McCrirrick hat oot again!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Blues grumpy face.... its a cracker lol


----------



## W33BAM

awe but he's a pweddy wee poochy boy xx


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wtf, so you won't love me forever if I don't?


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe but just not as much!! :laugh:


----------

